

Education RCTs Since 2002: How Many Found Positive Effects? - gwern
http://coalition4evidence.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IES-Commissioned-RCTs-positive-vs-weak-or-null-findings-7-2013.pdf

======
gwern
Excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/eYiX4nam...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/eYiX4namZmb)

